# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Web marketing

## gledisa

Me shume mbi WEB MARKETING dhe vlerat qe ka ai ditet e sotme lexoni http://blueberry.al/2016/06/06/kompani-web-marketingu/

----------

